# General > Biodiversity >  Mystery footprints.

## Mystical Potato Head

I think the larger ones are an otter but not sure.Anyone any ideas?

----------


## kas

I know nothing but googled them and it looks like it is. 

Did you follow them? Or did they go back in the river. They look fresh. 
Otters in the snow, Heaven............

----------


## Tubthumper

The larger ones look like jaguar. Female, well-fed or possibly expecting cubs fairly soon. Carrying an old injury to her rear left paw I would say, from the way she's favouring it.
Don't think they go after otters normally, but in this freeze who knows?

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> I know nothing but googled them and it looks like it is. 
> 
> Did you follow them? Or did they go back in the river. They look fresh. 
> Otters in the snow, Heaven............


I didnt follow them but as i was setting up for a shot i heard a splash in the water,looked up and there was a swirl of something that had gone under ,waited a bit but never saw anything.Could well have been an otter.
Its footprint heaven up the there,loads of different bird prints too,ideal for the nature detective.

----------


## dragonfly

we know where Kas will be heading tomorrow don't we  :Wink:

----------


## kas

I would say there is a wee chance. About 99%  ::

----------


## r.rackstraw

Yes the large tracks look like otter. The tail drag in the snow is characteristic.
Small tracks are probably fox.

----------


## kas

I never noticed that and it is good to know. Cheers

----------


## nirofo

The tracks on the right look like Fox, single line of prints with that pad and toe pattern are typical, the two prints side by side are where he paused for a second.

Here's a photo of one with it's typical loping stride one foot in front of the other, not a good shot but you can see what I mean.

*Red Fox.*


_nirofo_.

----------


## cazmanian_minx

The ones on the left are definitely otter, the ones on the right are either fox or dog - but in the absence of human footprints alongside, probably fox.

----------


## spurtle

The tracks on right are not fox.  They are, relative to the otter tracks (of which I am sure seeing the tail drag marks also), too large, and fox tracks are normally placed almost in a straight line

----------


## nirofo

> The tracks on right are not fox. They are, relative to the otter tracks (of which I am sure seeing the tail drag marks also), too large, and fox tracks are normally placed almost in a straight line


 
If you follow the footprints they are one foot in front of the other in a straight line, typical of fox tracks.  The 2 prints side by side are where he paused for a monment.  The prints are obviously smaller than the Otter prints and about right for Fox, see here in this photo of Fox prints taken in Forss Wood.

*Fox Tracks in the Snow*.


*nirofo.*

----------


## Ricco

> If you follow the footprints they are one foot in front of the other in a straight line, typical of fox tracks. The 2 prints side by side are where he paused for a monment. The prints are obviously smaller than the Otter prints and about right for Fox, see here in this photo of Fox prints taken in Forss Wood.
> 
> *Fox Tracks in the Snow*.
> 
> 
> *nirofo.*


I agree with nirofo - the smaller ones def look like fox.  Most of the prints are in a straight line except for where it paused briefly.

----------


## kas

Mr Otter was sure getting about on Saturday as before his encounter with Mr Fox ((I know it is unlikely they were there at the same time but it sounds better :: )) at the Salmon pool he was bullying Mr Common Seal near the river mouth.

A dog otter was seen coming down the river on Saturday afternoon with a seal following it. Eventually the otter turned and had a go at the seal.

----------


## annemarie482

anyone else watch the gruffalo at christmas............. ::

----------


## BMcGillivray

Big cat footprints? No, these are not, definately otter.

Another thing to keep in mind, is that footprints can be distorted when it slightly thaws and is then recovered with snow. They can even appear quite fresh, but much larger... this is also what can cause large Yeti footprints.

----------


## stixie

The River Naver in front of my house was completely frozen and we watched a wee otter playing on the ice, every so often finding a gap to dive into. Wish i had taken photos. There was also 5 pheasants went for a stroll on the frozen river between christmas and new year! Its amazing what you see when the ground is white!!

----------

